# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  पाप की नगरी (सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक द्वारा रचित)

## anita

इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक द्वारा रचित उपन्यास *पाप की नगरी*

----------


## uttarakhandi

मेरा favourite हीरो और लेखक

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

मैडम,

आज की खुराक नहीं मिली अभी तक, 

रहम कीजिये, दवाई टाइम पर मिलनी चाहिए।

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

> मैडम,
> 
> आज की खुराक नहीं मिली अभी तक, 
> 
> रहम कीजिये, दवाई टाइम पर मिलनी चाहिए।



जी मॉफ कीजियेगा 

आज थोडा देर हो गयी

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

धन्यवाद, अनीता जी,,,

समय पर दवा मिल गई !

----------


## Loka

अनीता जी आपने उपन्यास फोरम पर उपलब्द करवाकर बहुत बढ़िया किया है |
कई सदस्य है जो उपन्यास पढना चाहते है |

----------


## uttarakhandi

लोका जी, सब को पर्सनली बता दीजिए ,आएं और मजा लें और जाते हुए दो शब्द बोलते जाएँ।

----------


## anita

> अनीता जी आपने उपन्यास फोरम पर उपलब्द करवाकर बहुत बढ़िया किया है |
> कई सदस्य है जो उपन्यास पढना चाहते है |



इसके लिए तो उत्तराखंडी जी जिम्मेदार है 


इस कार्य के प्रेरणास्रोत वो ही है

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

आपकी इस विनम्रता के लिए मैं मशकूर हूँ।


सत्य यह है कि अनीता जी यदि इतनी म्हणत न करती तो ये एक दुरूह कार्य था।

2 नावेल अपडेट करके 3सरे पर कार्य ।मेरा साधुवाद आपको।




> इसके लिए तो उत्तराखंडी जी जिम्मेदार है 
> 
> 
> इस कार्य के प्रेरणास्रोत वो ही है

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

50पेज १दिन में , 


कमाल हैं आप

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

रजत जी,

आप भी पाठक जी के फैन लग रहे हैं। कितने पेज पढलिये

----------


## uttarakhandi

शुकिया । 

अनीता जी ।

----------


## anita

> शुकिया । 
> 
> अनीता जी ।



आप तो पढ़ते जाइये जी 

कोशिश है मेरी की जल्दी से जल्दी इसे खत्म करके एक और शुरू कर सकू

----------


## uttarakhandi

बिलकुल जी, 


पढने का शौक़ तो बचपन से है। कोई मौका नहीं छोड़ते जी 




> आप तो पढ़ते जाइये जी 
> 
> कोशिश है मेरी की जल्दी से जल्दी इसे खत्म करके एक और शुरू कर सकू

----------


## uttarakhandi

आज खुराक नहीं मिली

----------


## anita

> आज खुराक नहीं मिली



जी कल तबियत कुछ नासाज थी इस वजह से कुछ लिख नहीं पाई थी

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

आशा है अब स्वास्थ्य ठीक होगा ? 

अपने स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखिए ।



> जी कल तबियत कुछ नासाज थी इस वजह से कुछ लिख नहीं पाई थी

----------


## anita

> आशा है अब स्वास्थ्य ठीक होगा ? 
> 
> अपने स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखिए ।



हा जी ठीक ही हु अब तो

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.............................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

ये उपन्यास यही समाप्त होता है

----------


## anita

इसका अगला भाग नए सूत्र में शुरू किया जायेगा

----------


## uttarakhandi

धन्यवाद् , मोहतरमा 


सेहत नासाज होने के बावजूद अपडेट के लिए  शुक्रिया।

----------


## anita

> धन्यवाद् , मोहतरमा 
> 
> 
> सेहत नासाज होने के बावजूद अपडेट के लिए  शुक्रिया।



आपके लिए इसका अगला भाग भी शुरू हो चूका है 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=24278

----------


## uttarakhandi

*लेख की रेखा

​*उपन्यास के अगले भाग के लिए उपरोक्त लिंक पर क्लिक करें

----------


## asr335704

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद। मुझे यह उपन्यास पसंद आया। कहानी भी अच्छी लगी।

----------

